# Can Medications change type?



## LonelyTylenol (Jul 28, 2011)

I am an 18 year old ENTP. Last year i was prescribed 10mg adderall xr for mild ADD. 

Before starting the Adderall:
I was Heavily right brained(Left hand dominent)
i was a high Extravert
My cognitive functions were basically overactive Ne, Medium Ti, Medium Fe, and low Si. 
I was an all around slack-off.


After starting Adderall
I instinctively started reaching for objects with my right hand(i am now ambidextrous) 
Im now an Ambivert
My cognitive functions are now equal Ne+Ti, Medium Ni, medium Te, Low Fe, and low Si.
I found an interest in the arts, philosophy, and science. 

So basically i went from the stereotypical Ne imbalanced ENTP to some weird ENTP-INTP-INTJ Hybrid.

Does anybody here have any similar experiences with medications affecting type?
and on unrelated note
besides a rod to the brain, What could change a person's type?


----------



## Louisex (Apr 2, 2012)

LonelyTylenol said:


> I am an 18 year old ENTP. Last year i was prescribed 10mg adderall xr for mild ADD.
> 
> Before starting the Adderall:
> I was Heavily right brained(Left hand dominent)
> ...


I've never been on long term medication before but I suppose it's a bit like alcohol, medication changes the way we behave whilst we're on it but when we come off it we revert back to normal. I doubt it'll be permanent. The change from left handed to right handed is pretty odd though, I've never heard anything like that before. Do you know if it's a common occurrence?

I think that the more we use our less dominant functions the more able we are to move between types, I don't think MBTI types are permanent as, from what I've read, our type is decided by the cognitive functions we use most often. So by using our less dominant functions until we're comfortable with them we will then start to use these functions more.

I always test as INTP however the 'N', 'T' and 'P' are normally between 50% - 60% percent which explains why I relate so much to the ISFJ profile, same functions but just a different order. I was raised by an ISFJ and my bestfriends since childhood are ESTJ and an ISFJ so I've had to develop and become comfortable with Fe and Si otherwise I'd never have survived. 

I don't think MBTI types are anywhere near as fixed as people seem to think, it's perfectly possible to related to 3 - 4 profiles quite a lot. I think this is the issue with a lot of the profiles out there for each type, they all require people to have the perfect order of cognitive functions for them to be completely accurate but a lot of people, especially those with parents or siblings of different types, develop their other functions to a large degree as well or they don't develop the primary or secondary functions to the level they need as these weren't encouraged or stimulated enough by parents.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 15, 2012)

LonelyTylenol said:


> Does anybody here have any similar experiences with medications affecting type?
> and on unrelated note
> besides a rod to the brain, What could change a person's type?


Yep. I had a bad reaction to medications when I was 12-ish and it changed my personality. Trauma, medications, and physical injury can all change the brain and thus personality.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

There is reasonable evidence that antidepressants can change the personality traits extraversion and neuroticism (as per The Big Five).

Antidepressant may change personality while relieving symptoms

Personally, I noticed a huge increase in extraversion and a slight decrease in neuroticism while taking SNRIs. 

I don't know of any studies on stimulants and personality change, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did alter something.


----------

